# 6.0 egr



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

my 05 f350 with the 6.0 keeps going through egrs like water. this will be #3 or 4 since i got it in August. ive put almost 6,000 miles on it since that time.
it has a cold air intake on it and other than that it is completely stock.
back when i got the truck i had my dealer go throguh the entire truck and they replaced almost everything. new turbo,egr,cooling system, lines(tranny coolant) new brake calipers, new interior heater controls, new alternator, new batteries, and more...
so im wondering is it just a common issue or is there something im doing wrong? 
the truck is used as a daily driver/plowtruck/landscaping rig but never really tows anything heavy(over 7,000lbs)
any help is appreciated
thanks in avance
Kyle


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

yea its common. I would just delete it if I were you. firstcoastdieselperformance.com. Most people make the mistake of using these trucks for short runs and allowing for alot of idle time. You need to beat on these trucks alittle so the veins in the turbo get to open up and clean themselves out and breath.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

are you letting it idle for a long time? I heard that was a no no on the 6.0's


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Its common. I went through 7 EGR's in 14 months with my '04 F-250. Crappy motors, thats why I got rid of mine.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Dstosh;760040 said:


> are you letting it idle for a long time? I heard that was a no no on the 6.0's


not for long periods of time.. also i hooked up the high idle so if it does idle its at 1200 rpm


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Stop driving like an old lady an drive it like you stole it. Went through one with my pick-up in 2 1/2 years. I do 65 miles a day avg with my truck an most of its traffic so i beat it up a bit.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ok so rapid accelerations are good i guess?


----------



## M1N1TRK (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes 6.0L are notorius for having EGR issues as well as lifting the heads as well.

I would deffinatly do the EGR delete kit and save yourself the headache later on down the road.

I would also look into replacing the head studs also.

I put up this link to a forum I am also on strictly for diesel pickups, take a read

http://dieselalliance.com/index.php?showtopic=1191


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

M1N1TRK;760201 said:


> Yes 6.0L are notorius for having EGR issues as well as lifting the heads as well.
> 
> I would deffinatly do the EGR delete kit and save yourself the headache later on down the road.
> 
> ...


thanks, ill take a look at that.. one question will the delete kit and the headstuds void the warranty?


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

A egr delete will unless you do like a sneaky pipe and keep the valve itself on top of the manifold.I wouldn't do head studs until you need them and then try and get them under warranty.Some trucks head bolts are stronger then others so they can withstand some of the abuse. Others will puke after just pulling a heavy trailer up a half decent grade. Haha rapid acceleration, throw that baby in 4wd hi boost up to about 2k and lay into it when the light turns green. http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/


----------



## M1N1TRK (Dec 30, 2008)

It shouldn't void the warrenty since you will be making the motor a better running one.

I would make a phone call to the ford dealer you work with and talk with the service manager about what you want to do and see if that is something they will work with you to fix all together so you dont have to keep bringing it back.

My question for you is did you buy the truck brand new or did you buy it used????

Also where did you buy it from was it a ford dealer or a used dealer????

Are the EGR valves covered under warrenty currently???? or are you paying for them out of your pocket every time???

here is a link for the head studs and the price of them, I deal with them on a regular basis and have never had a problem with anything i have gotten from them or there service.

http://www.xtremediesel.com/arpdieselheadstudkit250-4202.aspx

http://www.elitedieseleng.com/engine60egr.htm


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

M1N1TRK;760239 said:


> It shouldn't void the warrenty since you will be making the motor a better running one.
> 
> I would make a phone call to the ford dealer you work with and talk with the service manager about what you want to do and see if that is something they will work with you to fix all together so you dont have to keep bringing it back.
> 
> ...


i bought it used in August 2008 from a chrysler dealer who also has a ford dealer.
it has the powerstroke engine warranty untill july 2010 and then a extended mxplus service contract to cover everything for an additional 5years/70,000 miles. the truck had 54,000 when i bought it and now has 60,3xx on it. All the repairs ive done including the EGR is covered by one of the two warranties. Ill give a call to my dealer Quirk Ford and see what they have to say about it. 
thanks again for all the help


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

Studs will not void your warranty, An EGR delete in most cases will void a warranty and is against emission laws. The whole point of ford putting the EGR on is to make the truck pass emission rules, also why it has a CAT.Some dealers are better then others. Symptoms of needing headstuds are loosing coolant and puking out of the degas bottle. A egr it's self actually takes heated gas and emission from your manifolds throws them through your egr cooler with coolant and then back through the motor and back out the exhaust. Now a sneaky pipe and kit can only be seen if a dealer goes in and has to yank a turbo or something. It closes off your up-pipe and egr cooler and doesnt allow the heat back into motor and burning the coolant. Seeing that your coming up on your warranty, talk to the diesel mechanic and tell him what you do with the truck. explain that it tows alot and are worried you may blow your gaskets and stretch your headbolts and were thinking about addin arp for extra strenght.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

ok thanks.. il give him a call tomorrow and see what he says.. im going to take out the valve later and clean it and see if the light goes off or not.. more than likely it will be back in the dealer next week adn let them replace stuff under warranty again


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

You should just have them do an engine swap. Why did Ford stop making the 7.3 anyway? Now they went to the 6.4 and I heard those are crap too. What does the EGR do?


----------



## M1N1TRK (Dec 30, 2008)

Well keep us posted on what they say,

I just took a look at the emission laws for the state of mass, and from what it says, your truck does not need to pass an emissions test to be inspected.

if you want to read it for yourself just do a google search for this topic "310 CMR 60"
scroll to the bottom of the page and you will see a PDF link for it and click on it then look for the section that says 60.02 (3) (B) (C). That will give you all the info you need if a place gives you a hard time about emission laws and your truck in the sate of mass.

I know in NH that and vehicle over 8,600 GVW does not have to pass emissions, thats why I am able to run my diesel with a 4" strait pipe and no muffler or cat.

Hey Brant's Lawn Care, take a look at this link it does a good job of explaining what an EGR does, whether its for a gas motor or diesel.

http://www.dieselpowermag.com/tech/0804dp_60_powerstroke_egr_block_off_kit/index.html


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

What M1N1TRK speaks of is true. I'm running straight pipes turbo to tips as well. I had to replace my EGR back in august thankfully under warranty. I think i've resolved the problem since i take 5 hour trips out to NY every 2-3 weeks. Cleans the carbon and **** outta everything from daily work vehicle buildup.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

MattyK;761161 said:


> What M1N1TRK speaks of is true. I'm running straight pipes turbo to tips as well. I had to replace my EGR back in august thankfully under warranty. I think i've resolved the problem since i take 5 hour trips out to NY every 2-3 weeks. Cleans the carbon and **** outta everything from daily work vehicle buildup.


i know theres no emissions test YET but theyre planning to implement one in the next 2 years.. im just worried about the egr delete voiding my warranties. i bought the service contract to extend my warranty for a long time so i dont want to void it out.

the dealer is going to look into the head studs but they said when htey had it the first time(7 days) and replaced the turbo,radiator,coolant lines, turbo lines, brak master cylinder. they also did head gaskets.

also they said that the aftermarket cold air intake is meesing with my egr since its allowing more air flow then normal and told me to replace it with the factory intake... is there any truth to this?


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

tough to say, i don't know. here's a shot in the dark, maybe some of the veterans can help with the answer but would a performance tuner help at all?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

MattyK;761185 said:


> tough to say, i don't know. here's a shot in the dark, maybe some of the veterans can help with the answer but would a performance tuner help at all?


im pretty sure they void the warranty also.. im going to replace the intake with the factory one for a trial and see if it helps. then if not ill bring it in and let them deal with it.. whats the point of having the warranty if youre not going to use it right?


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

ColliganLands;761188 said:


> im pretty sure they void the warranty also.. im going to replace the intake with the factory one for a trial and see if it helps. then if not ill bring it in and let them deal with it.. whats the point of having the warranty if youre not going to use it right?


They can't just simply void your warranty for having a cold air kit or a programmer, the onus is on them to prove that those parts were the cause of your failed components. Like if your alternator craps out, they can't deny the warranty claim because of the cold air kit being on there.

Now if you blow a headgasket and have a tuner, they COULD try and deny you, but they'd have to have proof that the tuner was the root cause..Overboost, extreme egt's etc. But it might be safer to just pull the programmer before you take it in for service, that's what I did with my Edge Juice/Attitude system. My Ford dealer sells Banks products, I now have a Six-Gun and they have no problem with that. Bottom line is, if you run a tuner, don't be a moron and beat the tar out of the truck all the time. I only have it on for the improved low boost fueling/acceleration.


----------



## Surfdunn (Dec 2, 2007)

There is truth to what Gix1k4 but with the way ford is right now they will look to void your warranty any way they can. Head gasket problems are from heat and added pressure to the cylinder, thus stretching factory head bolts and causing head gasket problems. I sure hope its not a K&N intake becasue they are literally junk on turbo and supercharged applications. The factory air box is well capable of holding up to 500 hp, I also have one if you need it. On the tuner side I would not run a Banks, Edge, superchips or some of those other tuners, there straight up junk. Sure they tune the truck but what about your transmission. You will find more trucks with blown trans with those type of tuners. A custom tuned SCT is the only way to go. My truck is under warranty and I've deleted my EGR, and also run a 4" straight pipe for an exhaust, just matters how good your in with the dealer or your machanical no how. If i were you I would get a EGR block off kit. It keeps the factory egr but blocks your up pipe and manifold from the exhaust gas. In return it will not throw any codes and really is hard to see. These motors are actually easier to work on then most think and an egr block off kit can be done in about 4 hours in your driveway with the common tools.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

Surfdunn;761904 said:


> There is truth to what Gix1k4 but with the way ford is right now they will look to void your warranty any way they can. Head gasket problems are from heat and added pressure to the cylinder, thus stretching factory head bolts and causing head gasket problems. I sure hope its not a K&N intake becasue they are literally junk on turbo and supercharged applications. The factory air box is well capable of holding up to 500 hp, I also have one if you need it. On the tuner side I would not run a Banks, Edge, superchips or some of those other tuners, there straight up junk. Sure they tune the truck but what about your transmission. You will find more trucks with blown trans with those type of tuners. A custom tuned SCT is the only way to go. My truck is under warranty and I've deleted my EGR, and also run a 4" straight pipe for an exhaust, just matters how good your in with the dealer or your machanical no how. If i were you I would get a EGR block off kit. It keeps the factory egr but blocks your up pipe and manifold from the exhaust gas. In return it will not throw any codes and really is hard to see. These motors are actually easier to work on then most think and an egr block off kit can be done in about 4 hours in your driveway with the common tools.


Its not a K&N intake i believe its a ford racing part.. according to my dealer anyway... they said to keep it all stock so im pretty sure if i go putting delete/block off kits or anything else they'll void the warranty.. the diesel tech said that cold air intake allow for more airflow then the egr likes causing it clog up and throw the p0402 code (egr flow excessive) which is what i keep getting... going to reinstall the factory box tomorrow and see what happens. my dad is a 30 year chrysler tech and ASE diesel certified for 30 years so between me and him we could do the egr deletes but ill have to go in person and see how my delaer will handle further warranty issues if i do it..
thanks again everyone and i will keep you posted on what happens


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

In gas engines:
An EGR feeds inert (spent) exhaust gases back into the intake to lower the combustion temperatures. This keeps certain Oxide's forming which are considered pollution. And are hard / impossible to burn off in a Catalytic converter.
I would think the same principal is at work with a diesel engine.


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

hey kyle, how'd you make out/what did you decide?


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

I have replaced one in mine as well, I was told by the dealer not to let it idle for long periods and not to be shy of running it hard. about once a day on my way home I will just put it all out for a few minutes good stress relief and haven't had any other issues with it in 2 years. (You don't have to speed to open it up either)


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

MattyK;768407 said:


> hey kyle, how'd you make out/what did you decide?


for now i just replaced the egr again untill i have some time to bring it and let the dealer decide what is best to do... it has already had new head gaskets when htey put the turbo on so they werent realy big on the head studs.



ford6.9;768410 said:


> I have replaced one in mine as well, I was told by the dealer not to let it idle for long periods and not to be shy of running it hard. about once a day on my way home I will just put it all out for a few minutes good stress relief and haven't had any other issues with it in 2 years. (You don't have to speed to open it up either)


i installed the highidle so that when it is idling its not really idling.... and yes they told me to get on it more to open everything up. so i do


----------



## eventjumpr (Dec 1, 2009)

*Question about installing EGR Delete Kit*

Do you "have" to pull the cab or is this something that I can do myself? I am already looking at having head studs done and was told just do it all at once, but if possible, Id like to save the money and do it myself.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Quit replacing your egr and get a "delete" kit....Sounds like your 6.0 desperately needs that.

Have you heard all the horror stories on the egr valve and cooler?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The Ambulance I drive at work is driven like we stole it. The truck has at least 8 different drivers every week. I have driven it since new. It has 140k on it now. It just had one code sent for EGR, They cleared it and it has not thrown it since. It's a good running engine. I like it and the computers transmission shift points too.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

Delete it with a tuner or just bypass it. I have the Magnaflo 5" turbo back exhaust with sct Innovative tuned and AFE cold air intake , Zoodad and a few other mods . She has 56K now and runs like a beast . Ran 14.88 at the track last summer . I brought mine in for a recall on the turbo drain tube and they didnt say anything about the mods. If you bring it to them with stretched studs , thats different .


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

BladeScape;884236 said:


> Quit replacing your egr and get a "delete" kit....Sounds like your 6.0 desperately needs that.
> 
> Have you heard all the horror stories on the egr valve and cooler?


Where can I get this kit


----------

